# Melatonin few questions



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Right just got a couple of questions with regards to this as I don't have a clue about it and am considering it

1) is it a sub q injection?

2) how often does it need to be taken?

3) how much should you inject at a time?

4) I believe it makes you feel like sh1t once injected , is this true and does it happen every time you inject

5) how many of you use it and would you say it's worth it?

Cheers muccas!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Melatonin is a pill for sleeping. Melanotan is an injection for tanning.

Which do you want?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> Right just got a couple of questions with regards to this as I don't have a clue about it and am considering it
> 
> 1) is it a sub q injection?
> 
> ...


1) No

2) Nightly, half an hour or so before bed

3) I worked my way up to 15mg nightly but I was struggling with Tren at the time

4) it makes you sleepy, not sh1tty

5) I built up a resistance to it.

Buy some Melanotan, you silly cnut.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Melatonin is a pill for sleeping. Melanotan is an injection for tanning.
> 
> Which do you want?


Lmfao! There's that proved that I dont have a clue l mean melanotan


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

KRIS_B said:


> Right just got a couple of questions with regards to this as I don't have a clue about it and am considering it
> 
> 1) is it a sub q injection?
> 
> ...


1. Yes

2. I am loading slowly, .25mg a day on non tan days and .5 when I use a bed (split half before and half after tanning)

3. See above

4. I haven't felt any side effects since starting it

5. Yep, its great!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok so I take it it's an IM injection and what dose do you start with and how long does it take before it begins to work?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> Ok so I take it it's an IM injection and what dose do you start with and how long does it take before it begins to work?


sub q ... you are a danger to yourself, i hope you dont ****ing drive


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> sub q ... you are a danger to yourself, i hope you dont ****ing drive


No if you look at The reply dux put he said it's NOT a sub q injection so that's were I was slightly confused as others were saying it was. have a look and you'll see .


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> No if you look at The reply dux put he said it's NOT a sub q injection so that's were I was slightly confused as others were saying it was. have a look and you'll see .


Check what Robbie has put, dont make me post a facepalm ....


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> Check what Robbie has put, dont make me post a facepalm ....


A facepalm what you on about?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fck me

:confused1:


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I do 0.5mg e4d and have kept my tan right through winter. I have a anti histamine tab an hour before to help with the slight sickness and do it before bed. Some moles have got blacker but that's it. Higher doses seem unnecessary to me. This is Mt2 I have.


----------



## bjornson (Feb 10, 2012)

Is it really that effective compared to 30 mins solarium twice a week ???

i just wonder .....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its good stuff,

I mix it with 2 ml of water then do 2 iu's per night before bed, then hit the sunbed mid way thro.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

KRIS_B said:


> Right just got a couple of questions with regards to this as I don't have a clue about it and am considering it
> 
> 1) is it a sub q injection?
> 
> ...


I'm just about to start my yearly course mate, I go 1 IU every other day for 10 days plus a sunbed when when I don't inject then 1 injection of 1 IU once a week with a sunbed. You'll be a decent colour in no time.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Its good stuff,
> 
> I mix it with 2 ml of water then do 2 iu's per night before bed, then hit the sunbed mid way thro.


Mid way through the night? :tongue:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Mid way through the night? :tongue:


Yeah i get the underside of my cock done then with the raging hard ons !


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Fcuk me I had this last year great stuff , one day I got the dose wrong omg I had a hardon for about 6 hrs and was sick all night nightmare .!!!


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

why do people keep saying iu when melanotan is in mgs. one bottle is 10mg so add 1ml of bac water and every 10units on a slin = 1mg injection?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

gonna sub for a little more info as interested in finding out more on this, ie loading doses, maintenance doses how to work out the doses on a insulin needle?


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Up above where I said 0.5mg I meant 0.25 e4d with mt2. Also maybe start even lower as it can make you feel quite nauseous. I would see how you fare at that dose but people go much higher and I find it unnecessary. One vial lasts nearly half a year like this but this is really for maintenance between holidays for me. Keeps my tan from fading for months.


----------

